# Hold The Line - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

love isn't always on time! this video covers how I play this great Toto (Steve Lukather) song.....thanks for watching!

Hold The Line (tutorial) - cover by Tonedr - YouTube


----------

